# Anyone here from the DFW, TX AREA



## desertroses (Feb 1, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone is from the Dallas/Fortworth area. I would like to talk to anyone who is, as it is always nice to know that there is someone close that can relate. Are there any support groups here?D


----------



## TexasMom (May 27, 2006)

Hi! I am in Murphy, TX which is right next to Plano. I would love to attend a support group. I am a dietitian and have helped over 400 IBS patients recover their life through food sensitivity testing to identify food/chemical triggers. One doctor recently told me - "This is like finding the cure for cancer!" More and more doctors are finding out about this type of testing, which is nice. Susan


----------



## kmcraider (Oct 3, 2010)

I am in North Richland Hills, does anyone know of a support group in DFW? I checked with meetups.com and could not find anything.


----------



## LovinAustin (Feb 15, 2012)

Did anyone every find a group in DFW area?


----------



## Shadow505 (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anyone ever met up before? I live in Allen, Tx...right above Plano. I would LOVE to meet up with some people that understand what I go thru.


----------

